# Boots or Bindings? Which do I spend more on?



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

So... I'm new to snowboarding, and I want to know if I should spend more on my boots or my bindings? Does it matter? Or should I spend lots of money on both? I'm not so much into freestyle as I am into mountain, but I do like to do my fair share of freestyle when I get bored on the mountain. Help please... Thanks!


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Definitely your boots. Make sure your boots fit 100% and are comfortable. It's no fun riding with boots that give you cramps or blisters.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Boots for sure! Most important part of your set-up.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Reguardless of how you ride spend more on your boots. My boots cost more than my board even. Your board defines how you ride, your boots will define how well you ride. Bindings are just personal preference in response and comfort. Bindings aren't terribly important as long as they fit your boots well. I have both Burton boots and bindings so they fit like a glove. Read the boot fitting sticky on the "general equipment talk" page. Fitting boots takes a very long time. Set out a couple days of shopping for it. And if a shop attendent won't spend more than 40 minutes helping you, you're in the wrong shop.

I go to the same guy all the time now, and I know he's good because anytime I look at boots he asks "do you have some time?" Someone that knows what they are doing should be willing to spend around 2 hours fitting you if you find a few you like. They'll help you choose based on stiffness, ankle lift and put in some footbeds and j bars, maybe heat mold them if you find the ones you want. Boots take by far the longest to select of any piece of equipment because you can't just look them up on the web and know they fit you perfectly. For me I only fit into Vans and Burton boots perfectly. Depends on the shape of your foot.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

boots

unless your bindings are flow teams or something insane like that


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

.................


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

SAH-weet... thank you guys


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Boots for sure.

What are the +/- on the side of those boots?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

dc air bladder thing


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> dc air bladder thing


I used to have some air pump reeboks back in the old days!


----------

